# PCGH Extreme: Die Fotoboxen der PCGH-X User



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

*Alles rund um Fotoboxen*

In diesem Thread geht es darum zu zeigen, was für ihr Fotoboxen benutzt, wenn ihr wollt auch mit der Kamera dazu die ihr benutzt.
Ob fertig gekauft oder selbst gebastelt, alles erwünscht. Dadurch können sich Neueinsteiger im Fotobereich oder auch User, die ihre Fotobox "aufrüsten" wollen inspirieren lassen. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offfen. 
Ich fang einfach mal an:

Meine technischen Mittel:
3x Pappbogen weiß DinA2 vom Müller für jeweils 0,60€
2x Walimex Spiral-Tageslichtlampe je 25W (Lichtausbeute entspricht 150W einer herkömmlichen Glühbirne, gekauft hier: Klick mich ganz fest!)
Das Danubia Stativ von Dörr, sehr praktisch
Momentan habe ich die Panasonic Lumix G1,
ansonsten meine kleine feine Cybershot W120




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Strahlenkanone 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt und ihr tragt fleißig dazu bei
MfG Tobi@Fotobox​


----------



## maaaaatze (17. Februar 2009)

Echt hübsch deine box, jetzt weiß ich was zu deinen Perfekten Bilder dazu beiträgt, saubere Arbeit.

Aber das mit den Tageslichtlampen habe ich nich verstanden. 2 mal 25 Watt sind für mich 50 und nich 105, oder gibts da ne spezielle Formel?


----------



## Janny (17. Februar 2009)

Wie sind die Pappbögen den befestigt?

Sieht gut aus, ich hab noch keine, Noch nicht!


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

Danke dir. Aber 25W Leistungsaufnahme entspricht dabei 150W *Lichtleistung* einer normalen Glühlampe. 
So eine 11Watt Energiesparlampe wie wir sie alle kennen hat eine Lichtleistung von ca. 40Watt einer Glühlampe. Mehr oder weniger das 4fache.


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal das ist die umrechnung auf normale glühbirnen, dh 2 tageslichtlampen haben eine 105 Watt glühlampenleistung


----------



## maaaaatze (17. Februar 2009)

Ok danke, jetzt hab ich des auch ma verstanden. Werd mir nach Pfingsten wohl auch mal ne schöne Kamera zulegen, hab da sehr gute Connections zu nem Fotoladen, dann werd ich mir au ma so was schönes bauen.


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Wie sind die Pappbögen den befestigt?
> 
> Sieht gut aus, ich hab noch keine, Noch nicht!



Die sind mit den Kanten von hinten mit Tesa aneinander geklebt. Das steht dann von alleine. 



exa schrieb:


> ich denke mal das ist die umrechnung auf normale glühbirnen, dh 2 tageslichtlampen haben eine 105 Watt glühlampenleistung



2x105W Lichtleistung ergibt insgesamt 210Watt.


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

was haben denn die lampen gekostet wenn man fragen darf, und müssen die "anlaufen" sprich brauchen die ne zeit lange um volles licht zu geben?


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

Die brauchen so knapp eine Minute um dann volle Lichtleistung zu zeigen. Und ich kann dir sagen, lange kann man das nicht aushalten wenn man vor einer weißen Box sitzt mit zweien davon, extrem hell. 
Die Lampen haben jeweils keine 20€ gekostet, 19€ um genau zu sein. Habe auf 5500Kelvin geachtet, für schönes Tageslicht. 
Danke schonmal für das viele Feedback. Wenn das so weitergeht, entwickelt sich der Thread sehr gut.


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

5500K??? sollte das nicht 6500K sein?


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

Denke nicht. Die G1 zeigt, dass Sonnenlicht bei 5500K-5600K liegt. Würde mich jetzt wundern. 
Hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbtemperatur


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

hmmm die bildschirme kann man auf 6500K einstellen, dennoch verwendet man 5500K beim machen der Fotos, hab grade nachgeschaut... seltsam


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

btw, hast du keine Fotobox?


----------



## exa (17. Februar 2009)

nö, wenn ich sowas machen wollte, hab ich meist meinen riesen wandkalender missbracuht, hab aber leider nichts zum ordentlichen ausleuchten grbml


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine... Leider konnte ich mein Schätzchen nicht dazusetzen, weil ich außer meinem Handy keine andere Cam da habe... Und mein Handy rauscht selbst bei Iso 50 schlimmer als mein Schätzchen bei Iso 1600 

Ansonsten besteht meine Ausrüstung aus einem 16 Euro billigen Klapper Stativ von Hama, das ich bei meinem ub0r Halogenheizkraftwerk allerdings nicht benötige. Desweiteren werden die Bilder mit einer Pentax K200D und meistens meinem DA 18-55 gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sportline105 (18. Februar 2009)

da ich so freundlich gefragt wurde, zeig ich jetzt auch mal meine fotobox 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eines der fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Losmile (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finde echt cool, wieviele Leute hier sich der Fotografie witmen.

Ich arbeite nicht mit Fotobox sondern mit einer Hohlkehle, da hab ich nicht das Problem der überlappenden Blätter.

Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. Februar 2009)

> von Losmile
> Ich arbeite nicht mit Fotobox sondern mit einer Hohlkehle, da hab ich nicht das Problem der überlappenden Blätter.



Wenn mir jetz noch einer sagt wat ne Hohlkehle iss...... 

Arbeite auch mit ne Softbox marke eigenbau...


----------



## Greeny (18. Februar 2009)

Guckst Du hier!


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

@ sunnyboy150182, zeig doch deine Fotobox. 

@Losmile, Hohlkehle nennt man das also. Siehste, schon wieder was dazu gelernt. 
Wie auf meinen Bildern zu erkennen ist, benutze ich auch eine Art Hohlkehle, um eben die fiese Ecke zu unterdrücken.


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2009)

Nice, danke für den Thread, jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie die ganzen Bilder hier so perfekt gemacht werden  nu brauch ich nur noch n Stativ ^^

MfG

edit: Sind die Verschraubungen für Stative eigentlich standardisiert?


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

Zum größten Teil ja. Will jetzt nichts Falsches sagen, aber müsste 1/4" sein.


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2009)

Hätt ich vielleicht gleich sagen sollen: meine Cam ist ne Panasonic Lumix FX07, das müsste doch quasi-Standard sein, also ne Panasonic-Cam!? (Hab da nicht so viel Ahnung von)

MfG


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe zwei Stative, beide passen auf meine Sony Cybershot wie auch an die G1.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. Februar 2009)

hey der thread ist eine schöne idee
werde mir in nächster zeit auch mal eine box basteln
hab als kamera aber leider nur eine canon ixus75


----------



## Digger (18. Februar 2009)

huuui ich brauch pappe  

dabei müsst ich sowas für meine Sony Alpha200 haben 

(is ne dslr)

hab bis jetzt immer meinen schwarzen teppich genutzt.


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

Ui ja, die Alpha 200, ist in meiner engeren Wahl zu meiner ersten eigenen Spiegelreflex. Die hat nen schönen schnellen Autofokus. 
Aber es freut mich, dass der Thread so gut ankommt.


----------



## L0cke (18. Februar 2009)

mal so gefragt, meinst du das gehört hier wirklich rein?
Aber sonst recht nett, werde auch mal mein zeug reinstellen.


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

Habe auch erst überlegt, WO ich es hintun soll. Dann hab ich mich für den Bereich der Tagebücher/How To's entschieden. Weil es einfach eine Hilfestellung sein soll und zur Anregung.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

*schäm*
Meine "schrott" Box !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (19. Februar 2009)

Immerhin haste ne Box XD ich nutz meistens meinen Teppich oder meine Tagesdecke  demnächst hab ich hoffentlich n Stativ 

MfG

edit: hier mal n Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modstar (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage:
Wie bekomme ich mit meiner S750 - Samsung Electronics Deutschland scharfe nahaufnahmen?
Bei mir sehen die immer so aus!

*Bild zu breit*

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## killer89 (19. Februar 2009)

Schonmal die Makro-Funktion versucht? Zu nah dran darfste auch nich sein, das hab ich mitlerweile auch rausgefunden ^^

MfG


----------



## Modstar (19. Februar 2009)

tut mir leid, ich bin der letzte noob was fotos angeht was ist die " Makro-Funktion "?


----------



## Digger (19. Februar 2009)

ein knopf mit einer kleinen blume drauf  da drauf drücken  damit ganz nahe sachen auch "scharf" sind.


----------



## johnnyGT (19. Februar 2009)

Makro-ist für *Nahaufnahmen* mit einem Abstand von wenigen cm zuständig!


----------



## Drisq (19. Februar 2009)

Modstar schrieb:


> tut mir leid, ich bin der letzte noob was fotos angeht was ist die " Makro-Funktion "?



Das ist ein Modus extra für Nahaufnamen. An verschiedenen Einstellungsmenüs/-rädchen/-schaltern (kenne Deine Kamera nicht) meistens durch eine stilisierte Blume o.ä. gekennzeichnet.

HTH


----------



## Biohazard/MarvinL (19. Februar 2009)

Ich seh schon hier sind Fachmänner am Werk also kann ich mich hoffentlich an euch wenden.
Ja also ich hab EXILIM Zoom EX-Z700 - EXILIM Zoom - EXILIM Digitalkameras - Produkte - CASIO
diese Cam udn naja ich bekomm da fast keine schönen Bilder hin =(
Hab scho in nem Tagebuch von irgendjemand ein paar Tipps gelesen womit die Bilder evtl besser werde.
Ja also die Frage:
Lohnt es sich mit der Cam Bilder zu machen oder soll ich meinen Dad nach ner anderen fragen??
Dann: lohnt es sich für die Cam, sofern sie i.O. zum Fotografieren von Hardware und Cases ist, eine Fotobox zu basteln??
Weil noch habe ich kein Stativ... 
Finde meins nichtmehr =((
Joo viele Fragen auf einma aber ich hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen??
P.S. Anbei eins meiner besten Bilder *schäm*


----------



## Digger (19. Februar 2009)

also der erste verbesserungspunkt wär schonma das stativ ! ne box brauchste nich zwingend, hauptsache schön in szene gesetzt 

aba nen stativ hilft um welten  

guck ma hier ganz uuuunten 

...damit hab ich angefangen ordentliche fotos zu machen


----------



## Modstar (19. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank erst mal. 
Ich werde Morgen mal die Bedienungsanleitung rauskramen und nen bischen testen!


----------



## Biohazard/MarvinL (19. Februar 2009)

Okayyy.. 
Vorab schonma thxxx!!!
Hab n bissle probiert und es ging scho besser ;DD 
Aber das mit dem Zeitmodus soll man das jedes ma machen oder wie?? 
Ma shcaun vll such ich mir später noch n paar weiße Kartons zusammen und experimentier ich mal n bissle herum..
Aber noch ne Frage... warum wird mein eig. grünes Plexiglas auf den Bildern blau??
-->Bild anhängend<--


----------



## Digger (19. Februar 2009)

joa den zeitmodus kannste jedesmal machen...musste aber nich. jedenfalls mach ichs nur, wenn meine cam nich ganz stabil steht, und ich drücke sie etwas wackelt. (mein kleines dreibein hat ne kaum größere grundfläche als die dslr )

wenns wie bei dir aufm festen boden steht, passt das auch ohne zeit.

stell mal deinen iso wert auf das niedrigste, wahrscheinlich iso 100 und dann wird die auslösezeit schön lange und es wird nicht mehr "überbelichtet"


----------



## sportline105 (19. Februar 2009)

das foto in deinem anhang sieht doch gut aus 

€dit: ich mein das aus dem ersten post. beim post vor meinem stört mich das bildrauschen etwas^^


----------



## Digger (19. Februar 2009)

naja aber der blitz ist nich das wahre 

lieber ne tischlampe hinzustellen, is gleichmäßiger, nicht so grell, nicht punktuell und frei positionierbar.


----------



## Biohazard/MarvinL (19. Februar 2009)

ALso ISO kann ich bis 50 stellen 
ahh okay das dauert dann länger.. 
Joa sieht schon ganz schön aus  aber das mit dem blau hat sich leider imme rnochnicht gelöst
=(( 
Also der Filter is auf Aus...


----------



## Digger (19. Februar 2009)

hm 50 is ja schonma voll ok.

mit dem iso verringerst du schonma das rauschen, dann versuch mal manuell deine belichtungszeit zu verringern, und damit etwas rumzuspielen.
auf jeden fall schonma kürzer als sie jetzt ist.

ODER wenn du es einstellen kannst: das belichtungsmessfeld auf mittig setzen.
das sollte dann so in der art aussehen : NICHT [  ]  sondern [ o ] (spot)


----------



## Biohazard/MarvinL (19. Februar 2009)

Jop das ist drinne ;D
Bin gerade am Fotobox basteln xDD


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

Habe zwar keine gute dlscam, sondern nur eine recht einfache digicam für unter 200 euro sowie eine hohlkehle, aber ich denke das ist auch erlaubt oder?
Bild eines opjektes aus der kehle habe ich schon drin, die kehle fotografiere ich auch gleich .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337_alpha (19. Februar 2009)

Stell mal den ISO Wert weiter runter und belichte das mehr sodass es weniger rauscht


----------



## Bestia (19. Februar 2009)

Also @ Biohazard/MarvinL, ich würde fast sagen, probier mal unterschiedliche Weißabgleiche. Weil verfälschte Farben würde ch darauf zurückführen.
Vllt aber auch weil da sehr Licht reinkommt.

@Locke, auch wenn es nur eine einfache Hohlkehle ist, fotografier die, weil darum geht es hier ja. Es geht weniger um die Ergebnisse, als vielmehr darum, wie man sie zu stande gebracht hat. 
Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass du es schon geschrieben hast. Sry. Aber füge es dann doch bitte deinem Post hinzu, damit sich die Bilder nicht unnötig nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## exa (19. Februar 2009)

@ biohazard: das liegt an deiner cam, die wahrscheinlich die farben verfälscht...

du müsstest dann per bildbearbeitung die farben korregieren, und auch die farbtemperatur spielt ne rolle, am besten forografiert man mit tageslicht (bewölktes wetter ist am besten), falls man keine entsprechenden lampen hat


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2009)

1337_alpha schrieb:


> Stell mal den ISO Wert weiter runter und belichte das mehr sodass es weniger rauscht



rauschen kommt vom verkleinern, kA warum ist aber so, und das kleinere iso normalerweiße was bringt weiß ich doch .

@ Bestia ich bekomm keine bilder mehr hoch


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

Habe mal meine frisch eingerichtete Fotoecke abgelichtet.
Für einen dunkelen Hindergrund ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und für einen hellen Hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Bestia (21. Februar 2009)

Hey, find ich cool. 
Was für Ausrüstung benutzt du?
Kamera, Leuchtmittel (wieviel Kelvin), ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine "Fotobox" () und mein neues Stativ
Fotografiert wird nur bei Tageslicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

Es ist eine Nikon D80 mit 18-55mm VR Objektiv,
ein Kugelkopfstativ,
und ein Osram Duluxstar 23W / 840 Cool White Energiesparleuchtmittel.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Netter Thread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geblitzt wird mit einem "externen" Metz Blitz indirekt über einen großen weißen Pappkarton. Das gibt nebst dem natürlichen Licht über die Dachfenster eine gute Ausleuchtung. Ist zu empfehlen  (Kann sogar auf das Stativ verzichtet werden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. Februar 2009)

das ist schlau!!-da sieht man die lästigen Ecken erst garnicht!!


----------



## Bestia (22. Februar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Es ist eine Nikon D80 mit 18-55mm VR Objektiv,
> ein Kugelkopfstativ,
> und ein Osram Duluxstar 23W / 840 Cool White Energiesparleuchtmittel.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona


Danke 

Danke auch dir, McZonk. Nette Utensilien hast du da. 
Der indirekte Blitz ist wohl eine feine Lösung. Für mich ist ein externer Blitz nichts, zu teuer dafür dass es nur blitzt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das weiß immer recht trist. Daher nutze ich lieber die schicke Holzkommode 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das weiß immer recht trist. Daher nutze ich lieber die schicke Holzkommode


Imho ist es aber reichlich professioneller als "Holz".

Eine Alternative wäre hier auch noch Metalloptik, was mir aber zu sehr reflektiert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2009)

professioneller, aber auch individueller?!
Blitzen tue ich auch indirekt auf eine weißen Leinwand

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bestia (22. Februar 2009)

Weiß eignet sich sehr gut um viele Details zu verdeutlichen. Holz ist sicherlich sehr individuell, und wenn du es gut beherrschst dann sicherlich auch sehr ansehnlich. 

Es ehrt mich übrigens sehr, dass so viele User, und darunter auch ein Mod, an meinem Thread mitarbeiten.


----------



## killer89 (22. Februar 2009)

Naja, das Thema ist ja auch sehr interessant und hilft auch vielen perfekte Fotos oder zumindest bessere zu bekommen 
Weiß ist zwar "professionell" aber ich denke, dass es trotzdem nicht an Hersteller-Fotos erinnert, mich zumindest nicht 

MfG


----------



## McZonk (22. Februar 2009)

Soll es auch icht  Lenkt aber auf weißem Druckpapier, oder hier im Forum das Hauptaugenmerk dahin wo es soll - auf die Hardware


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2009)

Ich richte immer ne Ecke im Bettkasten her bzw. nutze den Schrank meiner Modellautos. Im letzteren passen pro Ebene rund 5 Autos im Maßstab 1:18 hin - Also auch genug Platz zum Fotografieren dicker Kaliber wie ner 7900GX2  bzw falls das net reicht gleich zwei davon 

Bild 1: erste Methode , Bild 2: Modellautovitrine, Bild 3: auf dem Chieftec 

Schönes Holz wie z.B.: dunkles eignet sich durchaus zum Fotomachen, einfach mal ein wenig probieren.


----------



## sportline105 (22. Februar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das weiß immer recht trist. Daher nutze ich lieber die schicke Holzkommode
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


der weiße hintergrund dient ja dazu, deinen blick nur auf das objekt zu richten und nicht durch andere gegenstände abzulenken 
außerdem gibt das nen schönen kontrast


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. Februar 2009)

Kontrast und Blickpunkt hin oder her, ich mag weiß in diesem Zusammenhang einfach nicht.
Außerdem habe ich gar keinen Platz für eine Fotobox... also bleibe ich bei der schönen Kommode und dem Laminat.

@Bestia
auch ein Mod ist nur ein Mensch/User


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2009)

@Zoon

am besten meiner Meinung nach sieht Bild 2 aus. Allerdings sind alle 3 Bilder unscharf?!


----------



## Bestia (22. Februar 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> @Bestia
> auch ein Mod ist nur ein Mensch/User



Ja, da hast wohl Recht. Jedoch machen sich die meisten unserer Mods rar und kommen nur bei sehr wichtigen oder seltenen Ereignissen aus ihren Verstecken.


----------



## sNook (22. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 
Vielen Dank ersteinmal an Bestia - wirklich klasse dieser Thread. Und auch an alle, die sich hier beteiligen. Ich finde alle Posts wirklich höchstinteressant und freue mich über jede neue Fotobox.
Ich persönlich, nehme einfach nur weisse Bettlaken und knipse darauf.
Um ehrlich zu sein, wusste ich bis gestern abend, als ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, noch nichteinmal, dass es so etwas wie Fotoboxen gibt ^^.
Ich hab mich immer gefragt, wie die meisten hier, in ihren Test und co., so schöne bilder herbekommen. Das alles fasziniert mich bisher soo (danke nochmal an Bestia), dass ich mir auch bald eine schöne neue Cam und eine Fotobox zulegen werde.
Bis dahin, erwünsche ich mir noch viele viele post, also weiter leute 

Lg, sNook


----------



## Bestia (22. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe, mein Thread kommt gut an. Freut mich.
Damit habe ich bereits jetzt mein Ziel erreicht. Scheint dann wohl doch einigen hier sehr zu helfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ihna uch abonniert. Da ich ein totaler Anfänger bin (nächste Woche kommt meine Cam  ) ist dies sehr nützlich


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Februar 2009)

also ich hab nen schreibtisch, darauf mach ich bisher die bilder. sind halt nicht so atemberaubend.
aber wenn ich das hier so sehe, könnt ich mir wohl auch mal ne fotobox bauen. ^^


----------



## nemetona (23. Februar 2009)

So eine Fotobox muss auch nicht teuer sein.
Meine hat max 25€ gekostet, komplett.

10€ Osram Leuchtmittel
7€ E27 Fassung mit 5m H07 Leitung & Schukostecker
6€ für je 3 Bögen schwarzen und weißen Bastelkarton 50x70cm
2€ Rolle 50mm breites Klebeband

Macht auf den Bildern einen enormen Mehrwert.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Bestia (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Karton hat sogar nur 0,60€ pro Stück gekostet. Hast Recht, muss nicht teuer sein wenn man weiß, dass es kein 250€ "Studio" vom Fotoprofi sein muss.


----------



## Fifadoc (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich denk da auch an nix teures. So billig wie möglich halt.
Aber ich hab immo einfach keine, deshalb ist es noch nötig eine zu bauen, damit ich eine habe


----------



## nemetona (23. Februar 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Also ich denk da auch an nix teures. So billig wie möglich halt.
> Aber ich hab immo einfach keine, deshalb ist es noch nötig eine zu bauen, damit ich eine habe



Verwirrende Logig Fifa


----------



## -cHaOs- (23. Februar 2009)

Im Makrobereich machen sich günstige Baustrahler auch sehr gut. 


Schicker Fred


----------



## Bestia (23. Februar 2009)

Danke und herzlich willkommen im Forum. 
Ja, Baustrahler können bei Makros sehr nützlich sein, das stimmt. Die starke Ausleuchtung strahlt dann auch schön über die Rückwände ein. Das Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass diese Strahler wieder eine ganz eigene Farbtemperatur besitzen und sich nicht mit dem vllt bereits vorhandenen Licht mischen lassen.


----------



## -cHaOs- (23. Februar 2009)

Danke danke 

Das stimmt natürlich, aber bei den verfügbaren Lumen eines Halogenbrenners sollte keine Zusatzbeleuchtung mehr notwendig sein. 

Gemischt gehts wohl nur über den manuellen Weißabgleich.


----------



## Bestia (23. Februar 2009)

Gemischt würde es trotzdem nicht schön werden, weil man ja nur einen Temperaturwert einstellen kann. Aber man sollte schon aufpassen, gerade weil der Strahler so enorm hell ist, kann er eine ziemlich blendene Stelle verursachen.


----------



## -cHaOs- (23. Februar 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> Gemischt würde es trotzdem nicht schön werden, *weil man ja nur einen Temperaturwert einstellen kann*. Aber man sollte schon aufpassen, gerade weil der Strahler so enorm hell ist, kann er eine ziemlich blendene Stelle verursachen.



 


> über den *manuellen *Weißabgleich.


Da ist nichts mit wert einstellen...und überhaupt...
..strahlen 865 ESL neuerdings nur noch im 6500k-bereich!?  
Ich beleuchte reflektierendes auch eher indirekt.
Naja, auch nicht mehr sehr topic.

btw.. geht nix über meine Xenon-Led-Taschenlampe.


----------



## Maeyae (25. Februar 2009)

Aufgrund dieses Freds (*danke übrigens dafür!*) habe ich mir mal Gedanken gemacht um das möglichst flexibel und günstig herzurichten.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen einfach einen billigen *15 € Vorhangstoff* zu kaufen und diesen mit einfachsten Mitteln (z.B. *Reißzwecken*) an einer unauffälligen Stelle zu fixieren. Für die Beleuchtung kommen momentan meine *2 Halogen Deckenleuchten* zum Einsatz, nicht optimal, aber muss erstmal reichen. 

Hier mal die Ecke und ein paar Beispiele alter Hardware. Also Cam kommt eine *Casio Exilim EX-Z750 mit ISO 50, 0,4 - 1,3s Belichtung und 2,8er Blende* zum Einsatz. Das letzte Bild ist meiner Meinung nach mit 1,3s am besten beleuchtet.

Ein kleines Problem habe ich an der gebrauchten Cam allerdings aufgrund des gleichmäßigen Hintergrundes jetzt erst gesehen. Auf dem ersten Bild kann man rechts oben auf dem Stoff so einen dunklen Fleck erkennen. Dieser stammt nicht vom Stoff, sondern von der Cam. Äußerliche Verschmutzung ist es nicht, bisher kann ich nicht sagen was es ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Andere Farben und Größen sind natürlich sinnvoll, um verschiedene Gegebenheiten abzudecken. Möglich wär auch einfach weiß und von hinten beleuchten. Naja ist auf jedenfall ausbaufähig xD


Edith: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (25. Februar 2009)

Maeyae schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieses Freds (*danke übrigens dafür!*) habe ich mir mal Gedanken
> 
> gemacht um das möglichst flexibel und günstig herzurichten.
> Ein kleines Problem habe ich an der gebrauchten Cam allerdings aufgrund des gleichmäßigen Hintergrundes jetzt erst gesehen. Auf dem ersten Bild kann man rechts oben auf dem Stoff so einen dunklen Fleck erkennen. Dieser stammt nicht vom Stoff, sondern von der Cam. Äußerliche Verschmutzung ist es nicht, bisher kann ich nicht sagen was es ist.



Danke dir. 

Dann wär es möglich, dass es eine Sensorverunreinigung ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2009)

Auf dem ersten Bild sind sogar 2 Punkte (30cm unter der Graka). 

Auf den anderen Bilder ist davon allerdings nix zu sehen, der Stoff ist bestimmt bloß nicht ganz sauber


----------



## Maeyae (25. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild sind sogar 2 Punkte (30cm unter der Graka).
> 
> Auf den anderen Bilder ist davon allerdings nix zu sehen, der Stoff ist bestimmt bloß nicht ganz sauber



Oh mann, du hast recht...

Und die sind nur nicht auf den 3 Bildern weil die geschnitten sind. Also kann ich mit dem Ding, sollte es wirklich ein Sensorproblem sein, nie auf der vollen Fläche vernünftig Bilder schießen...also immer schneiden -_-

Oder kann man sowas einschicken und reinigen lassen? mhhh, mal erkundigen.


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2009)

Das zieht sich wie ein Schatten vom oberen "Punkt" hin zum unteren "Punkt"...

MfG


----------



## Maeyae (25. Februar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Das zieht sich wie ein Schatten vom oberen "Punkt" hin zum unteren "Punkt"...
> 
> MfG



Jetzt mach aba mal nicht gleich aus jedem Fleck nen Schatten!!! 
whaha brüller

Wie auch deinem Vorgänger muss ich dir recht geben. Irgendwas stimmt da ganz und garnicht -_-


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mal makiert und angehängt, wenn man das Bild etwas scrollt, dann sieht mans auch... find ich zumindest, aber das wird nu OT, glaub ich ^^

MfG


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

so, hier mal mein erstes ergebnis, seit ich meinen Kalender mal wieder rausgeholt hab^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus 

Muss mir auch ma ne fotobox bauen


----------



## xpfreddy (25. Februar 2009)

@Exa Bild ist ok, aber der Rahmen ist einfach nur hässlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2009)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> @Exa Bild ist ok, aber der Rahmen ist einfach nur hässlich.



Ich find ihn geil. Macht ihr das mit Photoshop, bzw irgend ein Tutorial dazu?


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

ja mach ich mit photoshop, der rahmen ist allerdings nicht ganz einfach, hab ich selbst durch rumprobieren gemacht; es sind 3 Ebenen mit 3 Effekten und 3 Filtern, also schon etwas aufwendiger als "normale" Rahmen, mein Rezept verrate ich nicht...

aber hier findest du sicher was du brauchst^^

Let me google that for you



xpfreddy schrieb:


> @Exa Bild ist ok, aber der Rahmen ist einfach nur hässlich.



Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich wollte einen Rahmen, der bestandteil des Bildes ist, und trotzdem das Bild ganz zu sehen ist...


----------



## Bestia (25. Februar 2009)

Dein Bild an sich ist sehr schön, gute Farben. Nur da das hier ein Thread zum Zeigen seiner Fotoboxen ist, nützt uns hier das Bild wenig. Schöner wäre ein Bild der Fotobox bzw. deines Kalenders mit dem Objekt drin von weiter weg, damit man sehen kann wie dieses Bild entstanden ist. Aber im LuKü-Bilder-Thread wird man sich sicher drüber freuen.


----------



## Lee (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich sollte meine wackelige Konstruktion mal durch etwas "festeres" ersetzen^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Februar 2009)

Erst einmal ein Grosses Lob an alle Fotoboxen Besitzer.
Sehen von Schön bis Sehr Schön aus.
Habe mich auch mal Inspirieren lassen und was gebastellt.
Ich will mir auch mal was mit weissen Vorhangstoff bastelln, habe aber gestern nix beim Einkaufen gefunden.
Aber so geht es auch.
Das erste Bild ist von der "Fotobox" die keine ist und das zweite ist mal ein, doch wie ich finde, gelungenes Bild. Muss noch ein paar einstellungen finden.
Aber mit meiner Casio Exilim S500 doch nicht ganz so Schlecht geworden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Yeaaaahh 

Meine Canon ist endlich da


----------



## Bond2602 (27. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Yeaaaahh
> 
> Meine Canon ist endlich da



Welche haste denn jetzt genommen? 

Sry, OT 

BTT  : @ Bigdaddy203: Funktioniert doch ganz gut . Die lampe hat eine schöne Farbtemperatur, weißt du zufällig welche das ist ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Welche haste denn jetzt genommen?
> 
> Sry, OT
> 
> BTT  : @ Bigdaddy203: Funktioniert doch ganz gut . Die lampe hat eine schöne Farbtemperatur, weißt du zufällig welche das ist ?



Canon Ixus 85 IS  

Kein Vergleich zu der Casio meiner Tante, der Makro ist der hammer  
Allerdings Blicke ich bei den ganzen Einstellungen noch nicht durch  

Laut Online-tests kann die 85 IS auch eine Farbe Filtern, meinetwegen grün. Alles andere ist dann Schwarz-weiß. Die einstellung such ich gerade wie bekloppt  

ein Stativ werde ich mir auch noch kaufen, sowie eine Fotobox basteln (oder gleich ne Holhkehle). 

@ Bestia 

WO genau hast du deine Tageslichtlampen gekauft?


----------



## Bestia (27. Februar 2009)

Genau HIER
 Werde es noch auf die erste Seite mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Februar 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> BTT  : @ Bigdaddy203: Funktioniert doch ganz gut . Die lampe hat eine schöne Farbtemperatur, weißt du zufällig welche das ist ?


Das ist bloss ne Billige Werkstatt Lampe + Blitz der Kamera.
Will mir ja noch die Tageslichtlampen vom Foto Gott Bestia *schleim**trief* holen.


----------



## Bestia (27. Februar 2009)

-
Danke dir. Welch ein Kompliment. 
Ich geb mir Mühe.


----------



## Bond2602 (27. Februar 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> ´ne Billige Werkstatt Lampe + Blitz der Kamera.



Aso alles klar  ^^


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn bei dem Tageslichtleuchtmittel der Unterschied zu meiner Osram ( 23W Lichtfarbe 840 ) ?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Bestia (27. Februar 2009)

Eben die Tageslichtfarbe. 
Meine Leuchten haben eine Farbtemperatur von 5500Kelvin.
Deine Leuchte wahrscheinlich einen nicht weiter definierten.


----------



## sportline105 (27. Februar 2009)

also mit ner dslr hat man das problem mit der lichtfarbe auf jeden fall nicht  ich lass einfach den weißabgleich auf den weißen hintergrund einstellen, und dann ists jacke wie hose welche lichtfarbe es ist (natürlich normales weißes licht und kein schwarz-, rot-, oder sonstiges farblicht )

aber das können doch sicher aauch die etwas teureren digicams, auch wenns keine dslr ist


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2009)

Also bringt so ein Tageslichtleuchtmittel bei meiner Nikon D80 keinen Vorteil!?!?!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## sportline105 (27. Februar 2009)

eigentlich nicht 

guck mal in dein handbuch oder spiel mal im menü rum. bei meiner d40 komm ich über menü -> aufnahme (kamerasymbol) -> Weißabgleich -> eigener messwert

dann machste ein foto in deiner fotobox und der weißabgleich ist richtig eingestellt 
jedoch wenn das licht zu gelb ist, dann geht das auch nicht mehr, aber bei jeder normalen lampe müsste es ohne probleme gehen 

hab da noch nen link für dich: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showpost.php?p=2587959&postcount=3
da gehts einfacher


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2009)

Meine Lampe ein kalter Weißton.
Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## browza (28. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil!

Habe es auch gerade eben mal getestet. Das Bild wurde mit meiner Sony Ericson K850i Handykamera gemacht:

http://browza.ebase-network.de/upload/img/datei_1235840354.jpg

Wie findet ihr es? Könnte ich was verbessern?


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

@browza:
Also das dass die Handy Cam war, nicht schlecht!!!
sehr schickes bild, wie ich finde.
Ich denke das einzige was du machen musst, ist den Lüfter zu reinigen 

Lg


----------



## nemetona (28. Februar 2009)

Ja, für eine Handycam ist dies Top, erstaunlich wie wenig Bildrauschen damit möglich ist.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## browza (28. Februar 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> @browza:
> Ich denke das einzige was du machen musst, ist den Lüfter zu reinigen



ders eigentlich soweit sauber  der is neu und war noch nie eingebaut xD

Hat mich auch gewundert, dass man mit der Handycam so gute Bilder machen kann!


----------



## sNook (28. Februar 2009)

> ders eigentlich soweit sauber  der is neu und war noch nie eingebaut xD


Hmm, am Rotorblatt sind so weiße punkte? 
Und am metall kratzeeeer - ohh wie schlimm! 

Lg


----------



## -cHaOs- (1. März 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> Eben die Tageslichtfarbe.
> Meine Leuchten haben eine Farbtemperatur von 5500Kelvin.
> *Deine Leuchte wahrscheinlich einen nicht weiter definierten*.


Sorry, aber so ein Halbwissen kann ich nicht stehen lassen. 

Weiter definiert als bei den von dir genannten.

 8*40* steht für 4000k
 8*65* --> 6500k super zum knipsen und gibt es in jedem Baumarkt für 5€ (auch kaltweiß genannt)
827 gäb es dann noch (warmweiß)
Die 8 steht für 3-Band.
Die Farbe ist bei manuellem Weißabgleich aber recht schnuppe, günstige Cams mögen meist "kaltweiß".
 Die erwähnten "Foto"-Lampen sind IMO reine Geldmacherei. 

a) Keinerlei Angaben zum genauen Spektrum; Lumen -für den Fotobedarf schon eher unüblich 
b) Laut der von dir verlinkten Seite:


> Spiral-Tageslichtlampe *25W *
> Energiespartechnologie, sparsam und umweltreundlich
> Lichtausbeute entspricht *150W* einer herkömmlichen Glühbirne
> Farbtemperatur:* 5500K*





			
				Walimex-Shop schrieb:
			
		

> Spiral-Tageslichtlampe *28W*
> Lichtausbeute entspricht *140W* einer herkömmlichen Glühbirne
> Farbtemperatur: *5000-5500K *


Mehr sag ich da mal nicht zu


----------



## Bestia (1. März 2009)

Oder so... 
Aber schön erklärt, danke dir. 
Kenn mich mit dem ganzen Lampenzeugs nicht so aus.


----------



## -cHaOs- (2. März 2009)

Wollte das auch nur etwas zurechtrücken 

20€ für eine ESL ist Hammerhart!

Falls du die Packung noch hast, und Lust die mal abzulichten, 
das "Datenblatt" würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

Hier meine Lösung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht das Ergebnis aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (3. März 2009)

Sauber sauber! Sehr schön.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

@ Bestia

Ich hab endlich die Funktion zum Farbe filtern gefunden  
Geile Cam 

Allerdings habe ich in dem Modus Farbrauschen, muss mich noch weiter damit beschäftigen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (3. März 2009)

boah sehr geil  sowas gefällt mir.
ob sowas bei einer DSLR auch geht ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. März 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> boah sehr geil  sowas gefällt mir.
> ob sowas bei einer DSLR auch geht ?



Wenns ne Ixus 85 kann? 

Obwohl, du hast ne Spiegelreflex oder? ...hmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (4. März 2009)

also in den menüs habe ich nichts gefunden...dann bleibt mir wohl nur bearbeitung...


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hier meine Lösung:


Noch etwas arg schattig - aber ansonsten der richtige Ansatz 

Mal wieder was aus der Box:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (4. März 2009)

is das n e GTX 295 chris?? aber hübsche summe geld die da rumliegt


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2009)

Jop, aber istn Sample  Bin doch nicht bekloppt  *hust*


----------



## Lee (4. März 2009)

@Digger

Bei meiner geht das. Musst mal schauen, deine müsste auch bei den fertigen JPG´s (oder auch RAWs) die option zur "Onboard Nachbearbeitung" bieten...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Noch etwas arg schattig - aber ansonsten der richtige Ansatz
> 
> Mal wieder was aus der Box:



Jo hatte nur mal getestet auf die Schnelle  

hatte nur eine Lichtquelle =/


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

Soo, hier mal meine "Fotoecke" mal eben schnell gebastelt bis ich endlich nen vernünftigen Schreibtisch habe, wo ich meine ganzen Sachen lassen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Jack_Steel (23. März 2009)

Ich bin gestern beim Müll wegräumen über eine große Pappkartonschachtel gestolpert mit den Abmessungen 70x50 cm. Darin hab ich mit einem Bogen 70x100 cm schwarzem Papier eine Hohlkehle gelegt und die Seiten mit zwei Bögen 50x70 cm Papier zugeklebt (die Papiergrößen gabs so zu kaufen, es war kein Zuschnitt notwendig!). Das heißt wenn man nun die Schachtel geöffnet aufn Tisch stellt und sich davor setzt, guckt man gegen den Boden der Schachtel und hat alles schwarz verkleidet bis auf die obere Seite, die hab ich weiß zugklebt um indirekt blitzen zu können.

Erste Testfotos sind recht gut geworden, wie ich finde, z.B. das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar mehr hab ich noch hier:

Home@Daniel | Freetime


----------



## sportline105 (23. März 2009)

klingt interessant, und das foto sieht aus wie eins aus ner werbung 

kannst du vllt noch deinen karton knippsen?  würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Jack_Steel (23. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> klingt interessant, und das foto sieht aus wie eins aus ner werbung
> 
> kannst du vllt noch deinen karton knippsen?  würde mich sehr interessieren



Danke für die Blumen  Ich mach schon ne Weile lang Fotos... Die Box ist wie gesagt ganz einfach aufgebaut (hier absichtlich überhellt, damit man die Hohlkehle sieht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abmessungen 70x50 cm und etwa 60 cm tief.

1 Bogen 70x100 cm der am Boden in einer Hohlkehle die hintere Wand hochläuft.

2 Bögen 50x70 cm die an der Seite kleben.

Ein paar Blätter weißes Papier an der Decke der Box.

Das Objekt stelle ich rein und experimentiere mit der Position des Blitzgerätes (teilweise auch 2 Lichtquellen) bis das Ergebnis gefällt. Der Bau der Box allein hat keine halbe Stunde gedauert.


----------



## maaaaatze (23. März 2009)

Junge, geile Bilder da aus deiner Box, respekt!


----------



## Bestia (23. März 2009)

Mein Lob an alle, die hier in letzter Zeit wieder mal was gezeigt haben. So ist das ein schöner Thread. 

Schöne Box und geniales Bild haste da, Jack_Steel. 
@killer89, da hast dir auch was Schönes zusammengewurschtelt, aber es funzt ja. 
@McZonk, schöne Objekte hast da...


----------



## killer89 (23. März 2009)

Jaa ^^ steht zwar immer noch da, aber muss demnächst auch bald weg, hab aber nen Karton, den ich wohl auch zu ner "richtigen Box umbearbeiten werd  
Die Box da oben war halt nur mal so zum Probieren und um mal n paar Fotos zu machen, die etwas besser aussehen  
Hab nu ja auch endlich n Stativ 

MfG


----------



## sockÄ (14. April 2009)

Schade dass keiner mehr in den fred schreibt...hat mich sehr inspiriert.
Morgen kommt wahrscheinlich meine neue cam ins haus und dann wird auch ne fotobox konstruiert...
[hoffe das geht hier weiter]

 mfg sockÄ


----------



## sNook (14. April 2009)

Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## sockÄ (14. April 2009)

ot: Cam is ne nikon d60 mit 18-55 vr kit-objektiv...was haltet ihr davon ?
Was für material eignet sich am besten für eine fotobox ?
photokarton ?

 mfg sockÄ


----------



## Bestia (14. April 2009)

Du, das kommt ganz drauf an. So ne Leinwand für eine Hohlkehle ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber von der Anwendung nicht ganz so einfach wie jetzt mein Karton z.B..


----------



## sockÄ (14. April 2009)

ich glaub ich pack mir vorerst einen mittelgroßen karton und leg den ähnlich wie jack_steel mit weißem papier/karton aus...
Mal sehn was draus wird ...
Vll gibts morgen schon erste bilder mit meiner d60

 mfg sockÄ


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread*

Da ich nun keinen Bock mehr habe meine Fotos immer aufm Teppich zu machen, habe ich mal improvisirisch ne "Fotobox" "gebastelt"


----------



## sNook (17. April 2009)

^^sehr improvisorisch^^


----------



## Bestia (17. April 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht 
Aber danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. April 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> ^^sehr improvisorisch^^


Jo, allerdings, ich mach mir vllt. eine, wenn ich einen neuen PC kaufe, damit ich dann die neuen Teile besser ablichten kann.



Bestia schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht
> Aber danke für deinen Beitrag.



Besser als garnichts und gern geschehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

[Update] Ich habe mal ein bissl aufgebessert, aber das seht ich am besten im 
             Anhang.Meine Beleuchtung habe ich auch mal abgelichtet


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

So meine "Fotobox" ist auch seit heute einsatzbereit


----------



## sNook (9. Mai 2009)

WoW!
Ich halte das für die schönste und innovativste box 
Respekt 

Was isn das fürn "Zelt"?


----------



## Jack_Steel (9. Mai 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Was isn das fürn "Zelt"?


Das kann man so kaufen 

Nehmen Fotografen für Produktfotografie - also kleinere Objekte. Das "Zelt" reduziert Spitzlichter und führt innen zu einer gleichmäsigen Beleuchtung wenn von außen draufgeblitzt wird.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Jap, Gott sei Dank, kann man die so kaufen , keine Angst, die habe ich nicht selbst gebaut .

Schimpft sich Kaiser Dome Studio. Ich find, die 30 Euro lohnen sich auf jeden fall 

Mal eine erste Übung 

Das Licht stimmt noch nicht so, aber das wird schon


----------



## sNook (9. Mai 2009)

*sabber* 
Find ich klasse  gibts die online zu erwerben (bin zu faul heut abend zum googeln)^^
Und: gibbet die auch in größer ?

Also bei 30€ , da wäre ich auch mit von der partie 
Wgn der größe: Würde ein ganzes ATX-Case bei dem reinpassen? Eher nicht oder?^^


----------



## Bond2602 (9. Mai 2009)

Das (von Kaiser Fototechnik) gibt es in 2 Größen, einmal 60x60 (das habe ich) und 75x75. Höhe ca. 50 bzw 60 cm, könnte knapp werden .

Von dieser Art gibt es aber diverse Arten und größen. Einfach mal nach "Lichtwürfel" googlen, aber die kosten dann schon nen Fuffi oder mehr.


----------



## sNook (9. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, danke ich schau morgen mal


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mir gerade auch mal eine Box gebastelt und funktioniert recht gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Bestia (27. Mai 2009)

Hey,
danke dir für Dein Posten. Sieht gut aus, feine kleine Hohlkehle. Wenn du soweit bist, dann sind Ergebnisbilder gern gesehen.


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke dir für Dein Posten. Sieht gut aus, feine kleine Hohlkehle. Wenn du soweit bist, dann sind Ergebnisbilder gern gesehen.



Kannste haben. 

PS: Hab noch zwei von den Bögen und will noch ein oder zwei andere Boxen bauen, mal schauen was mir noch so in die Hände kommt.


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hoffe ich kann das hier so posten *duck und wech*
Ich habe vor, mir bald ein Kaiser Dome Lichtzelt zuzulegen *danke Bond für den Tipp * jetzt ist die Frage: brauch ich noch ne extra lampe zum anleuchten oder ist die dabei?? Wie wäre diese Lampe denn, wenn jetzt keine dabei ist?

Grüße


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

Da ist zweimal der Link von der Lampe


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

Ach **** 
Gefixt 

Hast du ne antwort für mich?


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

Kenne mich damit nicht wirlich aus und will dir deshalb nichts falsches sagen, aber eines kann ich dir sagen, ne Lampe ist da nicht bei  Die wird ja auch schon direkt damit angeboten, also sollte das passen


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

Danke sehr 
Aber ich warte erstmal ab, vill. hat ja einer nen Tipp für ne günstigere Lampe oder so...

Grüße


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

Kannst eigentlich auch ne stinknormale Lampe nehmen und da ne andere Birne reindrehen oder ?


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

Sollte wohl auch gehen....
Aber WAS für eine Lampe ist besagte andere Lampe und woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen??


----------



## tobi757 (2. Juni 2009)

Damit meine ich eine stinknormale Schreibtischlampe und da einfahc ne andere Birne rein ... 

Ich hab schon sonne lange Lampe als Schreibtischlampe sonne ganz langgezogene, perfektes Licht zum fotographiren


----------



## sNook (2. Juni 2009)

Ja danke dir 
Aber: Das war mir klar^^
WAS für eine birne soll da rein??


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2009)

so, ich glaube ich schulde dem thread noch ein bild...

Meine Fotobox, die leidergottes keine guten Bilder beim Test ablieferte, da ich schlicht mit Mischlicht geknipst habe; war keine gute idee, aber leider unvermeidlich, da ich das Zimmer nicht abdunkeln konnte...

die Lampen sind auch zu dunkel, 25 Watt an Lichtleistung is lachhaft...

die diffusoren sind aus Butterbrotpapier auf Overheadfolie 

geknipst wird übrigens mit einer Sony Cybershot H7, die zwar toll manuell einstellbar ist, ich mach den Weißpunkt aber trotzdem lieber mit PS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (11. Juni 2009)

Cool, danke dir. Aber es scheint mir doch eine filigrane Konstruktion zu sein. Könnte nervig sein, die immer aufbauen zu müssen.
Aber schöne Szene haste da.


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juni 2009)

vllt könnte hier mal jemand ein How To schreiben wie man die "perfekte" Fotobox baut


----------



## Jack_Steel (11. Juni 2009)

Perfekt ist relativ, aber ich finde mit meiner kommen ganz gute Fotos raus. Beschreibung ist ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.


----------



## Bestia (11. Juni 2009)

Siehst ja die Boxen, dann kannst ganz einfach nachbauen wenns dir gefällt.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2009)

joa, ich baus einfach nicht ab^^

die Lampen werden nach hinten geschoben, so wie sie sind, und der Kalender kommt weg, fertig...


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Juni 2009)

hier mal meine. hab 10min. für gebraucht.liefert ganz passable ergebnisse


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Ich werd mir jetzt wohl oder übel auch eine bauen! Ne Frage zur beleuchtung habe ich aber... Und zwar: "Kann ich das ganze auch mit LED´s ausleuchten da mir die Farben gut gefallen (Siehe Bild) und was nutze ich am besten als Filter?


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jetzt wohl oder übel auch eine bauen! Ne Frage zur beleuchtung habe ich aber... Und zwar: "Kann ich das ganze auch mit LED´s ausleuchten da mir die Farben gut gefallen (Siehe Bild) und was nutze ich am besten als Filter?


Was ist an den Farben besonders? Das ist weißes kaltes Licht. Eine Fotobox mit LED's zu beleuchten halte ich für keine gute Idee. Erstens geben sie zu wenig Licht ab und zweitens nur in einem engen Radius.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Soll das Licht nicht kalt sein? außerdem haben die LED´s einen Austrittswinkel von 180°. Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## sNook (14. Juni 2009)

Naja er hat LED Leisten mit dem Abstrahlwinkel von 180°.
An sich finde ich die Idee gar nicht soo schlecht 

E: Shit war er ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Jo... würd dann einfach noch zwei der Leisten mit je 5 -7 LED´s bauen und sie in die oberen Ecken, also links und rechts verbauen. Sehr viel günstiger als ne Lampe, und Kompakter. Und die LED´s haben eine höhere Lebensdauer... Nur was sollte ich am besten als diffusor (so richtig in dem Zusammenhang?) nutzen...!?


----------



## Bestia (14. Juni 2009)

Es ist aber leider wirklich so, dass wenn du nicht die Power Leds mit 3 oder Watt hast, die Ausleuchtung einfach schwach ist. Ich mein ausprobieren kannst du es natürlich, bin dann auch gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Also ich finde, Tageslicht ist von der Frabtemperatur sehr gut zum Fotofieren. Das hat so 5500-5700K, Kaltweiße Leds haben so ab ca. 6700K. Aber das kommt auch noch auf die Kamera an.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren da ich alles nötige dafür da habe... Mache nach dem Mittagessen mal ein Bild von dem Material! Trotzdem muss ich die LED´s ja noch "abdecken" da weiß ich noch nicht genau, was ich dafür nehmen soll... Aber da fällt mir schon was ein...


----------



## sNook (14. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es mit brotpapier und davor so ein Papier/Folie was du auf einen "Projektor" (aus der Schule) davor tust?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

So, dass mit den LED´s mache ich nicht... die ersten Ergebnisse mit der provisorisch aufgebauten Box sagen mir nicht wirklich zu, da jedes Leuchtmittel seinen eigenen Schatten wirft und wenn ich sie abhänge ist´s zu dunkel... Daher kommt dann doch ein Professionlelles Leuchmittel zum Einsatz (Tipp´s welche man einsetzten sollte wären nicht schlecht!)

Habe noch ein paar Bilder angehängt mit der Box im unverbastelten Originalzustand, dem einem Testbild (unbearbeitet natürlich, bis auch die skallierung) und meinem Stativ. Als Kamera nutze ich eine TZ1.

Sowie die Box fertig ist gibts natürlich Bilder!


----------



## Bestia (14. Juni 2009)

Ja, leider viel zu dunkel. Kannst du da länger belichten bzw. eine Blendenkorrwektur einsetzen? Wie wird das dann?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Bestimmt besser, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck. Also doch eine richtige Lampe von oben in die Box rein oder zwei jeweils links und recht mittig in die obere Kante (lol). 

Brauche nur noch einen Tipp welches Leuchtmittel ich nehmen soll! Achja, zu teuer sollten sie nicht sein!


----------



## Bestia (14. Juni 2009)

Ich kann z.B. meine Tageslichtlampen empfehlen. Haben ca. 5500Kelvin Farbtemperatur. Nur als Röhre wären sie noch besser. Um eine Ausleuchtung quer über das Motiv zu geben.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade mal auf das Tütchen meiner LED´s geschaut und die haben 9000-10000k und sind somit sowieso aus dem Rennen. Hätte ich besser vorher mal nach geschaut.

Suche gerade noch Leuchtmitteln mit 5500k und hab da schöne 3Watt LED´s mit 140° AW und 5500k gefunden... Aber mal weitersuchen...

Eine Röhre wäre mir auch ganz lieb. Mal schaun was ich noch so finde!


----------



## Bestia (14. Juni 2009)

Hier habe ich meine Leuchten her.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Jep, in dem Shop war ich auch schon gelandet... Ich rechne mir das jetzt mal mit 2x 3Watt LED´s aus und dann schaue ich mal nach den konventionellen Leuchtmitteln.

EDIT: Habe mich für eine 3Watt LED an einer Konstantstromquelle enstschieden... Melde mich wieder wenn die Teile da sind und ich fertig bin... Ewtl ein HowTo draus machen? Oder gibts das schon zu genüge hier...!? Hab nämlich noch keins gesehen...


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Jep, in dem Shop war ich auch schon gelandet... Ich rechne mir das jetzt mal mit 2x 3Watt LED´s aus und dann schaue ich mal nach den konventionellen Leuchtmitteln.
> 
> EDIT: Habe mich für eine 3Watt LED an einer Konstantstromquelle enstschieden... Melde mich wieder wenn die Teile da sind und ich fertig bin... Ewtl ein HowTo draus machen? Oder gibts das schon zu genüge hier...!? Hab nämlich noch keins gesehen...


Meiner Meinung nach vergeudete Zeit, aber mach mal.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Ein HowTo zu erstellen oder mit LED´s zu arbeiten?


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ein HowTo zu erstellen oder mit LED´s zu arbeiten?


Mit LED's zu arbeiten.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Und warum? Kannst du es genauer erklären?


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Und warum? Kannst du es genauer erklären?


Weil sie sich auf Grund der geringen Leuchtkraft nicht für indirekte Beleuchtung eignen und weil direkte Beleuchtung Schatten wirft was auch selten erwünscht ist. Verwendet man einen Blitz hat dieser eine Leistung in der Größenordnung von 150 Ws. Auch wenn man natürlich nicht die volle Leistung benötigt kannst du mit LED's da einfach nie genug Licht produzieren. D.h. deine Belichtungszeiten müssten länger werden, produzierst dadurch Rauschen in den Fotos (vor allem bei Kompaktkameras), es dauert alles viel länger und und und

Ich fotografiere schon ne ganze Weile und hänge deshalb mal ganz wahllos ein Foto an das in einer ähnlichen Fotobox wie deiner entstanden ist (Beschreibung weiter vorne).

EDIT: Übrigens sind die Schatten umso krasser je kleiner die Lichtquelle ist, deshalb verwendet man im Studio auch große Softboxen die über 1 m² oder mehr leuchten. Eine LED ist da im Vergleich quasi ein Punkt. (Veranschaulichung: http://donlog.de/fix/files/999/images/Schatten.jpg)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

Wegen der Leuchtkraft mache ich mir weniger Sorgen (600.000mcd laut Hersteller) 
Wie ich es aber "Schattenfrei" bekomme weiß ich noch nicht. Werde wohl erstmal mit Butterbrotpapier versuchen oder verschiedenen Geweben, aber das muss ich dann austesten.
Das mit den Schatten von mehreren LED´s ist mir beim ersten Test ganz stark aufgefallen!

Und wenn das Ergebnis mit der LED nicht Perfekt ist, wirds doch ein normales Leuchtmittel... Aber ausprobieren werd ich es auf jeden fall...

Und danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Juli 2009)

So hier mal meine "Fotobox" xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem bild is es i.wie bissel gelb geworden was in echt aber nicht so ist.


hier ein testfoto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





CAM: Canon EOS 450D
Stativ: Hama Star 62
Lampe: Osram Duluxstar Mini Twist 18W/840 Cool White

allternativ habe ich auch noch weisse pappe da ^^
hab allerdings noch keine fotos damit.


gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

Du musst doch nur manuell den weißabgleich vor dem knipsen durchführen oder?! 

Zur Not kannste ja noch nachkorriegieren.


----------



## surfalex2000 (17. September 2009)

Hab mir mal was aus der Abteilung Profi Fotografie geklaut. Hab mir heute eine eigene Hardbox mit Abschirmklappen zum Fotografieren und filmen gebaut. Ist natürlich jetzt nur mal zum testen, aber war schnell gemacht und funktioniert überraschend gut, denke ich werd mir ne richtige bauen. Aber damit ihr auch was davon habt. Ihr braucht nur einen alten Karton Tesa und Papier. Naja hier einmal die Bilder.

Wie ihr sehen könnt ist sogar damit eine schöne Ausleuchtung gelungen.
(So sieht das Original aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (17. September 2009)

einfaches Kopierpapier???


----------



## surfalex2000 (17. September 2009)

Jep, ist nicht mit Sicherheit nicht ideal, aber war im Büro und hatte nichts anderes


----------



## exa (17. September 2009)

wie viel Watt hat denn das Ding???

weil so normales Papier schluckt ja schon einiges...


----------



## Bestia (17. September 2009)

Da kann man denke ich auch Papier nehmen, das weniger als 80g/m² hat. Je weniger desto besser. 
Aber cooler Box haste da.


----------



## surfalex2000 (18. September 2009)

War wirklich sau ein fach zu machen, umso dünner das papier umso besser


----------



## HeNrY (24. September 2009)

So, dann will ich euch auch mal meine "Box" zeigen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestehend aus zwei Holzsägedingsgestellen (Name entfallen), darauf kommen zwei Besenstiele ungefähr gleichen Durchmessers und darauf wiederum kommt eine DIN A0 Milchglasplexischeibe (imho 79%).

Von unten leuchtet man diese mit einem externen Blitz (ich hab nen Speedlite 430EX) an. Ich habe dazu noch eine Filterfolie auf den Blitz gelegt, genauen Wert weiß ich nicht mehr, ist auf jeden Fall blau.

Dann hab ich noch für das Licht von hinten und von vorn zwei billige Walimex CY-250 mit je 250Ws auf niedrigster Stufe (Blende 8 reicht mir voll und ganz, dann sieht man auch nicht so den Sensordreck  ).

So, nun nehme man noch ein DIN A1 (oder größer)-Karton und lege damit eine Art Hohlkehle und Hintergrund. (Einfach ein Stückchen unters Plexi klemmen, auf Parallälität achten!)

Nun muss man noch die Stärke der Blitze einstellen und los geht's. (Aufbau etwa 10mins).

Das Ergebnis der Werkelei könnt ihr unten sehen (quick and dirty, Weißabgleich muss noch geändert werden).

Geschossen wurde übrigens mit einer 400D (welche bald einer 40D weicht) + 85mm f/1.8 USM.

P.S.: Braucht noch jemand ein 70-200/4 L?


----------



## Alriin (24. September 2009)

Sieht super aus. 

Ist übrigens durchwegs ein sehr interessanter Thread!


----------



## killer89 (24. September 2009)

Ich denke du meinst Holzböcke 

Aber geil, das is ja schon fast professionell! 

MfG


----------



## exa (24. September 2009)

ja, 2 Studioblitze (wenn auch kleine) hat nicht jeder...


----------



## HeNrY (25. September 2009)

Günstiger und vielseitiger als so manche Grafikkarte


----------



## DOcean (5. Oktober 2009)

habt mich auf eine nette Idee gebracht...

Muß aber glaub ich noch an der Beleuchtung arbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mein "Aufbau":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Fotos unter:
1. Test einer Lightbox [Jan-Hendriks DokuWiki]


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

Bovor der Thread völlig einschläft ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder, was man mit ein bisl Fantasie doch alles so erreichekn kann ?
Haste Beispielbilder  ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Dezember 2009)

das einzelne mit dem gelben Igel (ich kenne nur noch sonic, wie hieß der andere? Tales oder so? ist schon viele Jahre her ^^) ist sehr Dunkel, gewollt?


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Johnny: Ich hab doch 2 angehängt ^^, oder was meinste? 

@Freak: Ja, das einzelne ist mit dem Aufbau gemacht worden wie ich ihn gepostet habe (sind leider nur 2x10 Watt Schreibtischlampen ) aber für den Aufbau gings mit der Helligkeit . Im grunde ists aber zu dunkel, ja . Das 2. Habe Ich dann mit meinem Blitz probiert, da gings erstaunlicherweise sehr gut 

€: Ach und ja, fast richtig . Sonic, Tails und Knuckles. Tails ist aber ein Fuchs  Nuja, egal 

Ach gewollt, ich hab "woll" gelesen xD ... Naja ging nicht anders, ich habe keine stärkeren Lampen . Mitlerweile nehme ich, wie auf dem letzten geposteten Bild, aber wieder den Blitz, geht doch besser 

Wobei das dunkle garnich so übel aussieht finde ich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Dezember 2009)

> @ Johnny: Ich hab doch 2 angehängt ^^, oder was meinste?



Tut mir leid das habe ich übersehen


----------



## Bestia (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey, danke euch fürs Wiederbeleben. 
Meine Ausrüstung aktualisiert sich jetzt auch regelmäßig. Meine momentane "Fotobox" sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Dezember 2009)

...


Naja so gehts auch, einfach das Sonnenlicht nehmen xD

Nice


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

Green IT 
Aber gibt bestimmt schöne Lichteffekte, wenn man denn noch ne gefrorene Scheibe hat 
Regenbogenfarben, ich komme 

MfG


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir auch ne Box gebastelt 
Heute morgen erst entstanden, die alte "Box" sieht man noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Baustrahler werden echt heiß, 2 Lüfter helfen da sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelwirrwarr , aber mit einem Knopfdruck ist alles an bzw. aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sieht aus, wenn ich weiter weg stehe ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispielbilder gibts auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman1989 (7. Januar 2010)

boh, ich nehme immer mein Sessel als Foto Box    und ne LED- Taschenlampe oder das licht was von draußen kommt ^^

zB:.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: das RC-CAR könnt ihr bei ebay ersteigern noch 2 tage ^^

LINK: Robitronic NTC - 1:10 verbrenner Kein XRAY Tamiya HPI bei eBay.de: Autos (endet 09.01.10 20:29:24 MEZ)



-


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Januar 2010)

Ich war grad auch ein wenig verwirt, bevor ich mir das Angebot bei Ebay genauer durchgelesen hab... Steht HPI dran, aber das Chassis und der Motor sind nie im Leben von HPI...


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

Nimm den Ebay Link lieber wiede raus, dass verlinken (und puschen) von Ebay, Amazon etc. angeboten ist in den Forenregeln verboten.

@Senfgurke
pass lieber auf mit den Dingern. Wie viel Watt haben die?

Ich hab mir mit einem 500W Ding mal aus einem halben Meter Entfernung ein Loch in eine Plastiktonne geschmolzen, nur weil das Licht da drauf schien.


----------



## Senfgurke (7. Januar 2010)

jeweils 150Watt
ich hab ise erstmal laufen lassen, um zu gucken, obs nicht zu heiß wird ^^

in der Box wirds warm, aber nicht heiß.


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. Januar 2010)

Ok, 150 sind natürlich auch was anderes als 500. Kann sein, dass es dann nicht gefährlich ist.


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Januar 2010)

Es wird schon warm, deshalb hab ich ja auch die 2 Lüfter dran

Aber nicht so heiß, dass alles in der Box schmilzt 

Die "Folie", damit das Licht diffuser wird ist übrigens Backpapier 
hatte mal bei youtube so einen ganzen Channel mit DIY Sachen für Fotos gefunden.


----------



## Masterwana (8. Januar 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> hatte mal bei youtube so einen ganzen Channel mit DIY Sachen für Fotos gefunden.



Findest du den wieder?


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Januar 2010)

ich hab gesucht, aber leider nein. war so ein älterer mann, der hatte auch ne eigene website.
seine anleitungen waren oft im comic stil gemacht, aber ich finds nicht mehr, leider


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> ich hab gesucht, aber leider nein. war so ein älterer mann, der hatte auch ne eigene website.
> seine anleitungen waren oft im comic stil gemacht, aber ich finds nicht mehr, leider



Sprichst du von den DIY-Anleitungen ?

YouTube - Kanal von lightingacademy


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Januar 2010)

Jaa!
Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## sNook (12. Januar 2010)

Heya,

ich hab ein nettes HowTo gefunden 

-> Klick!


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich möchte auch mal gescheit bilder machen, kamere ist da blöß weiß ich nicht wie ich eine Fotobox bauen kann und was ich dafür so brauchen, gibt es da ein How-To oder so ?

Werde dann auch schöne bilder machen ^^ 

Hoffe das ist nicht zu OT ^^ GRU?!


----------



## Senfgurke (9. Februar 2010)

How To:

Benötigt wird:
Karton
Bastelpapier
weißes Backpapier
Messer 
Maßband
Klebeband
Baustrahler

Oben, bzw an den beiden Seiten des Kartons ein Loch reinschneiden, viereckig, das mit dem Backpapier bedecken, damit die Schatten diffuser werden.
Einen bzw 2 Baustrahler (150W) davor stellen.
Innen den Karton mit dem Bastelpapier, vorzüglich etwas dicker, "auskleiden". 
Sollte ungefähr so aussehen im Querschnitt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mit den Baustrahlern den Innenraum ausleuchten. Der Baustrahler kann auch von oben drauf scheinen, gibt auch einen schönen Effekt.
Aber Vorsicht!
Die Dinger werden extrem heiß! Am besten für höchstens 10 Minuten Fotos machen oder noch besser, aber auch teurer, bessere Lampen kaufen, die nicht so heiß werden.

Die ganze Konstruktion hat mich etwa 5€ gekostet, Klebeband, Backpapier etc hat ja jeder daheim ^^
Beispielbilder im Anhang und bei Fragen, fragen!

Beim Bild mit der Airbrush Pistole sieht man das "Studio" ein bisschen und mich


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. Februar 2010)

Danke für das super How To, werd mir morgen dann die sachen holen die mir fehlen und dann mal bauen.

Schade das ich so einen strahler nicht habe (nur 1000 Watt ^^ ) aber mein vater kann mir da bestimmt einen besorgen xD

Kann man den mit jeder Kamera so gute bilder machen wie deine z.B ?

Ich hab eine Canon 1000D mit einem Sigma objektiv 27-300 mm ohne Stabilisator, kann man damit gute bilder machen vorallem makro ? Bin noch anfänger mit der cam ^^


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2010)

PaddyG2s schrieb:


> Danke für das super How To, werd mir morgen dann die sachen holen die mir fehlen und dann mal bauen.
> 
> Schade das ich so einen strahler nicht habe (nur 1000 Watt ^^ ) aber mein vater kann mir da bestimmt einen besorgen xD
> 
> ...



Gute Bilder sind damit natürlich möglich. Frage ist nur, ob DU damit auch gute Bilder machen kannst.


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. Februar 2010)

Benutzt ihr bei nahaufnahmen den Zoom oder geht ihr dicht dran ? 
Dann werd ich das mal ausprobiren ^^


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2010)

Du wirst schon merken was du machen kannst. Dicht herangehen geht nur bis zu einem gewissen Abstand. Bist du näher kann das Objektiv nicht mehr fokussieren.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre muss man bei Super Zooms maximal einzoomen und maximal nah heran gehen, um Nahaufnahmen zu machen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade bisschen rumprobiert und meine cam kann die sichen nicht gut fokusiren also auch mir zoom und ohne auch nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen das zuwenig licht da ist, auch manuell geht nix, ist das Objektiv vielleicht schlecht ? (Es ist das hier ---> Sigma 28-300mm f3.5-6.3 DG Makro IF Canon Universalzoom-Objektiv: Objektiv Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de )


----------



## sNook (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn sowelche Bilder damit entstehen, ist es garantiert nicht die Schuld des Objektives 
Du kannst es mir auch gerne vererben wenn du willst 

Es liegt wohl eher am Licht etc. pp.
Hast du auf "AutoFocus" ? Oder machst du per manuellem, weil dann ist klar, dass du das nich hinkriegst.. -> Der schalter ist AM objektiv,son kleiner. Steht AF ~ MF drauf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Februar 2010)

Bei Sigma Objektiven lässt sich auch gerne mal das Getriebe schrotten


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube auch das es am licht liegt und ich hab es mit AF Probiert, das geht auch nicht ganz, aber es war auch etwas dunkler! Darum werde mir huete die sachen besorgen und die strahler!


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

die strahler gibts im obi für 2,50€, allerdings ohne Kabel. Das kostet extrea, hab ich aber auch daheim gehabt ^^

Meine Kamera ist auch keine teure super Kamera, ist eine Nikon D40 mit Kit Objektiv, 18-55mm.
Es kommt immer aufs Motiv und auf den Fotografen an. 
Ein guter Fotograf kriegt mir fast jeder Kamera ein schönes Foto hin, und mit EBB geht fast alles


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Macht ihr die kamere einstellungen manuell oder mit den Automatik Programmen ?

Werde nacher mal zum Bauhaus fahren und dann 2 strahler kaufen und dann noch die andren sachen und dann kann es vielleicht heute schon losgehen ^^


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

kommt immer drauf an, meistens mach ich mit automatischer zeiteinstellung und manueller blende, da lassen sich schöne effekte mit schärfe erstellen.

auf keinen fall automatischen weißabgleich benutzen, der sieht bei mir extrem kacke aus ^^


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Werd ich auf jeden fall ausprobieren, erstmal wird die Box gebaut und dann kommen wir erst zum besten teil  

Sind die strahler klein oder wie ich die kenne die baustellen strahler  
Wo werden die genau platziert ?


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...fotoboxen-der-pcgh-x-user-22.html#post1389429

das is meine Box.
Hab oben und an den seiten ausschnitte fürs Licht.
Meinstens liegen sie aber obne auf der box bei mir

Die lüfter sind 80mm Lüfter, da sieht man die größe ganz gut


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Kühlst du die Strahler extra ?  Ist ja verrückt, muss man das machen oder geht das auch ohne mit pause nach 10 min oder so ?

Also strahlen die strahler von oben runter auf das Objekt/Fläche.

Werd mir das wohl auch so bauen, aber warum hast du schwarze pappe ?


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

weil schwarzer hintergrund oft besser passt.
hab auch weißen und roten 

es wird nicht so schnell heiß mit den lüftern, geht auch ohne, aber eben nur mit pausen und der kleber stinkt auch stark nach ien paar minuten


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man den den lüfter ohne einen PC zum laufen bringen ?
Weil ich einen Lüfter hier hätte mit einem 3 Pin anschluss, wo hast du den lüfter angeschlossen?

PC oder Steckdose ?


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

Steckdose schonmal nicht, das Ding braucht 12 Volt Gleichstrom...


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Steckdose schonmal nicht, das Ding braucht 12 Volt Gleichstrom...



so siehts aus.
der kleine trafo an dem 3er Stecker bringt 7,2Volt, da hab ich 2 alte Lüfter dran angeschlossen, rotes(+) und schwarzes kabel(-) dran => läuft 
12 Volt liefen sie schneller, hab aber keinen Trafo mit 12V mehr übrig


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich schalte dann lieber nach 10 min ab statt da nen kühler einzubauen ^^ 

Hab jetzt 2 Strahler gekauft mit 150 Watt jetzt meine frage:
Ist es schlimm wenn der Karton etwas höher ist als deiner ? Die helligkeit ist aber trotzdem gleichmäßig und ausreichend!

OT Frage:
Wie verkleinert ihr eure bilder ?
Ich mach das so (hab WIndows 7):
- Bild mit Paint öffnen
- Größe ändern
- Pixelzahl verkleinern bis es nicht mehr zu groß ist

Ist das so in ordnung oder habt ihr dafür andre programme ?
Möchte halt das die Qualität gleich/besser wird!

*EDIT:*

Hier mal 4 Bilder von dem bisherigen stand der dinge in sachen Fotobox.
Ist noch nicht fertig aber ein teil ist schon da


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

Ist doch super.
Hast auch Backpapier davor geklebt?
Dann werden die Schatten weicher => sieht besser aus
Und wofür ist das Rohr da??
Du wirst vllt Probleme kriegen, weil der Karton unten nur wenig Fläche zum Hinstellen hat, da passen also nur wirklich kleine Objekte rein.
Ich würde einen quadratischeren nehmen, passt dann einfach besser.


Als Bildbearbeitung kann ich dir Paint.NET empfehlen, ist Freeware und kann sehr viel, auch gut soll GIMP sein, damit komm ich aber nicht klar ^^


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

irfan View hat dafür ne feine Option...


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Meinst du backpapier vor den Strahlern ? 

Das muss ich mal ausprobieren und einen quadartischen Karton such ich noch ^^ 

Das Rohr dient dafür das um die Oberfläche wo die Strahler sind zu verstärken damit es nicht einknickt. 

Paint.Net hab ich auch schon ausprobiert aber nicht um bilder zu bearbeiten nur um eine karte oder so zu erstellen aber dafür noch nicht (ich weiß nicht was man alles machen kann) ich kenn mich nur mit Photo Draw aus was schon alt ist (benutzen es in der schule darum ^^ und Photoshop natürlich), schade das es nichtmehr produziert wird aber die alte version kann ich noch von meinem Lehrer bekommen. Damit kenn ich mich mehr aus als mit andren Programmen ^^


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

Jop, vor den Strahlern, entweder direkt oder etwas weiter weg.
mach mal Fotos mit was drin


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Werd ich gleich machen und posten!

Gibt es da noch ein stativ dazu ? Etwas kleines vielleicht oder welches benutzt ihr ?


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

Ich benutzt mein normales Stativ...
Hat 20€ gekostet, hält aber wunderbar.

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen bei amazon das hier gekauft, soll super praktisch sein.
Mal schauen, hat nur 12€ gekostet.


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

Bücherstapel, Zeitauslöser... 0Euro!!!

Falls es nicht eine waagerechte Position sein soll: Reissack auf den Bücherstapel, auch 0 Euro!!!


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

stimmt...
aber ich finde mit nem Stativ ist man flexibler 

achja, stimmt. Ich hab auch nen Funkauslöser, so eine kleine Fernbedienung, ist auch super praktisch, kommt aus China und hat glaub ich 4€ inkl Versand gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

tja, man muss sich eben entscheiden, ob man es billig oder kompfortabel haben will...


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Das für 12€ hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut wenn das gut ist hol ich mir das auch ^^ 

Das mit den bildern ist gar nicht so einfach, also wenn ich na dran geht gar nix mit Zoom schon eher aber seht selbst, auf dem bild ist meine alte Grafikkarte, ist eine ATI X1650 aus einem alten OEM Rechner (zum glück bin ich den los) die bilder sind etwas bräunlich was vielleicht damit zu tuen hat das noch keine weiße pappe da ist oder ?


----------



## Senfgurke (10. Februar 2010)

Auf was hast du den Weißabgleich stehen?
Und welche Blende hast du benutzt?

du kannst am PC, zB mit paint.NET, die Farbe, Kontrast etc noch anpassen, dann siehts besser aus.


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Da hab ich noch nix eingestellt damit ich hab da verschieden Moduse:
Tageslicht (5200K) ; Schatten (7000K) ; Wolkig (6000K); Kunstlich (3200K); Leuchtstoff (4000K); Blitz und manuelle und automatisch natürlich!


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

also ich finde das erste Bild ist doch schon fast perfekt...


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal mit den Einstellungen gespielt und ich muss sagen ich bin überrascht  seht selbst, bilder sind mit titel 

Ist noch nicht perfekt wie andre bilder hier aber für das erste mal auch nicht so schlecht ^^


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

Kunstlicht kommt am nächsten, aber manuell wirds perfekt...


----------



## PaddyG2s (10. Februar 2010)

Werde morgen erstmal die box verkleinern und in weis tarnen und dann mal manuell rumspielen. Wie soll den das Bild wirken? Wie in echt oder anders? Ach ja und noch was wie hoch sollte den die Kiste maximal sein, wie hoch ist eure?


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Februar 2010)

Kunstlicht sieht am besten aus, finde ich von den 3 Bildern.
Meine Box ist 40cm hoch etwa.

edit: Das Stativ ist grade gekommen. Für 12€ echt top, hält fast überall und kommt auch mit meiner Kamera klar, die ca 900g wiegt.


----------



## PaddyG2s (11. Februar 2010)

Ok ich werde jetzt einen passenden karton finden und dann in die stadt fahren wegen der pappe.

ALso brauch ich dickere Pappe um die wände des kartons zu verkleiden und eine dünnerer für den Bogen richtig ? 

Sieht echt geil aus das Stativ vielleicht hol ich mir das auch, 12€ sind ja nicht die welt oder kannst du mir ein andres empehlen, für ca. 20€ +/- 5€ ?


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Februar 2010)

kommt drauf an, was du damit machen willst, ich hab jetzt eben 2. ein großes, was auch relativ stabil ist und das kleine, was ich mitnehmen kann.
Hama Star 61
InLine flexibles Stativ

ich hab die wände gar nicht verkleidet... einfach nur das bastelpapier als Hintergrund so "gebogen"


----------



## PaddyG2s (11. Februar 2010)

ch möchte halt nur bilder machen für die Fotobox sonst brauch ich kein stativ

Eigentlich reicht ja das kleine was du heute bekommen hast darum werde ich glaub das nehmen.

Wakelt das Stativ oder ist es stabil ?


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Februar 2010)

ist nicht so stabil, wie ein großes, aber wenn du mit selbstauslöser fotografierst, reicht es locker.


----------



## PaddyG2s (27. Februar 2010)

Sry das ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe, ich habe heute dieses Stativ bestellt:
Hama Mini-Stativ Traveller Compact: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Nun muss ich einen Quadratischen Karton suchen weil der jetzige nicht so toll ist (einfach zu hoch) dafür geh ich am Montag in ein fachgeschäft und dann bau ich den so um wie bei dem alten.

Und dann werden bilder gemacht ^^


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2010)

Netter Thread und gute Ideen dabei, mal schauen ob ich mir was bastel.
Hat schon einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den fertigen Fotozelten gemacht?

Fotozelt, lichtzelt: SOMIKON Mini Fotostudio Bundle (60x60x60 cm) - Foto Studio / fotolampe

Ich hab da an sowas gedacht, ein Set aus Zelt, Lampen und Stativ..
Ob das was taugt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2010)

besser als selbstgebaute müsste es auf jedenfall sein


----------



## Senfgurke (1. März 2010)

Ich find es ist viel billiger, sich das selber zu basteln.
Man braucht ja nur nen Karton, gibts kostenlos, Backpapier, kostet 1€ oder so, Klebeband hat wohl jeder daheim, ebenso ein Messer und 2 Schreibtischlampen. Und ich finde ein Stativ braucht man so oft, dass man sich auch ein (billiges) kaufen kann, diese Mini Stative kosten ja auch nur 3€ oder so.

Ich würde mir so ein Zelt niemals kaufen, nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## exa (1. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> besser als selbstgebaute müsste es auf jedenfall sein



Nein! denn zumindest die billigen Fotozelte haben meist die Eigenschaft verknittert anzukommen, und diese Eigenschaft auch nie wieder verlieren...

zudem ist bei den billigen dementsprechendes Material vervwendet, sodass man bei einem hellen Raum die Umgebung noch sieht, und man ist nicht so flexibel


----------



## sNook (14. März 2010)

So, nun, endlich, komm ich mal dazu, euch von meinem Karton zu berichten, heute Abend erbaut 

Man nehme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man baue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erhalte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein paar Bilder die damit gemacht wurden:
-Der weißabgleich ist nicht der beste, aber ich bin zufrieden. Ich denke, eine stärkere Lampe an den Deckel und/oder 2 an die Seiten, dann sollte das noch besser ausgeleuchtet sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
sNook


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. März 2010)

Ich würd nochn besseren Weißabgleich machen, mit ner DSLR geht das ja zum Glück auch nachträglich (bei RAW jedenfalls )


----------



## sNook (14. März 2010)

Ungefähr so?!

-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Lee (14. März 2010)

Ja, so ist es gut 
Wobei ich die warme Farbtemperatur oben auch mochte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. März 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr als Untersatz ?
Papier oder Acryl ?


----------



## Senfgurke (20. März 2010)

weißes oder schwarzes Acryl würde auch bestimmt gut kommen, weil es ja noch ein bischen spiegelt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. März 2010)

Wenn man es richtig macht, sieht Acryl sehr geil aus. 

Hier im Thread wurde schon mal eine Box mit Acryl vorgestellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...fotoboxen-der-pcgh-x-user-21.html#post1135305


----------



## HotteGKT (25. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Thread. Viele tolle Bilder und gute Ansätze wie man sich einfach eine Fotobox macht.
Wär toll wenn ihr auch immer ein Beispielbild zeigt das dann mit dieser Fotobox gemacht wurde.
Das soll aber nur als Anregung nicht als Kritik verstanden sein.

Tolle Bilder ! und endlich sieht auch ein Laie wie man sowas hin bekommt 


Ciao Horst


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. April 2010)

Ich hab mir eigentlich nie was aus Fotografie gemacht solange es gelangt hat im vollrausch Bilder zu knipsen war ich zufrieden 

Hab mir jez mal so ne Hohlkehle in der Box gebastelt und ein paar Bilder mit der Kodak EasyShare Z812 IS gemacht... Ich hoffe mal für meine ersten Bilder ist das akzeptabel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2010)

Und hier meine Box:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (13. Mai 2010)

Schaut gut aus

Bisschen höher beleuchten dann wärs perfekt!
Hast du noch die RAW-Datein oder mit JPEG geschossen? 

Grüße


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Mai 2010)

Meine Cam (PowerShot SX120 IS) kann kein RAW.  Aber die Exif Daten habe ich mal angehängt.
Zum Glück habe ich die Beleuchtung variabel gehalten. Sowohl Höhe wie Neigung als auch den Durchmesser der Blende kann ich ändern. Das lädt, genauso wie die Cam selber zum experimentieren ein. Daher freue ich mich über jeden Tip.


----------



## sNook (14. Mai 2010)

Na alles klar, aber du deine Cam kann schon super Bilder schiessen, der Xien16 konnte das damit ja auch 

Also mir gefallen deine Bilder 

Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Beleuchtung von: Oben(indirekt),Links(indirekt),Rechts(indirekt)
Und dann irgendwie deine Cam natürlich auf "Kunstlicht" [weißabgleich] einstellen und die Helligkeit oder ne höhere Belichtungszeit auswählen.

Mit einem Stativ knipst du ?

Grüße


----------



## püschi (26. Mai 2010)

Da ich heute auch ein paar Bilder machen muss, habe ich mich vorhin spontan entschlossen (während meine Sony-Spiegelreflexkamera aufgeladen wird ) eine Fotobox aufzubauen.

Ich hatte hier noch ein Paket von Caseking 'rumfliegen also habe ich dieses als Basis benutzt. 
Oben fix ein Loch für reingeschnitten, um eine halbwegs ordentliche Beleuchtung zu ermöglichen.

Anschließend habe ich ein paar DIN A4-Bögen im Karton befestigt. 
Nochmal für alle: Die Box muss nicht perfekt sein, da für einmalige Fotosession.

Naja, so weit so gut. Hab mal ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand gemacht. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, da mich die ganze Sache nichts gekostet hat und für meine kleinen Objekte vollkommen ausreicht.

Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die provisorische Befestigung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nahezu perfekte Leuchtmittel 


Hier noch zwei Testfotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe die Fotos sind einigermaßen anschaulich. Hatte wie gesagt nur mein Handy greifbar.


----------



## ShadowAMD (6. Juli 2010)

Abend, 

mit was für Programmen bearbeitet ihr eure Fotos ???

Was auch en toller Effekt ist, ist Schwarzlicht, wie sowas aussieht zeig ich euch 

Wobei en schwarzer Hintergrund besser gewessen währe ^^

MFG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (6. Oktober 2010)

habe mir auch mal gerade eine fotobox gebastelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein paarbeispiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.1 bessere bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Juli 2011)

Vor einigen Tagen fand ich im DSLR-Forum einen Thread mit Bastelanleitung für einen Fototisch: Link

Das Teil fand ich einfach enorm praktisch, da es leicht zusammenklappbar und sehr preisgünstig ist. 

Leider hatten die im Baumarkt nur die billigsten Fichtenholz-Klappböcke zu € 3,99. Zum Ausprobieren sollte es aber reichen.
Die 3mm Hartschaumplatten gab es auch nur in 50x100cm, dass genügt mir aber. Grau, schwarz und weiß zu je € 10,-, die milchigen 2,5mm Plexiplatten für € 14,-.
Aluwinkel und U-Profil hatte ich noch hier liegen, ebenso einige Schrauben.

Auf 90° Winkel umgebaut und die Platte eingelegt, sah es dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat keine 30 Minuten gedauert. 

Da ich möglicherweise auch mal längere Platten oder einen anderen Bogen der Hohlkehle nutzen möchte, wurde das U-Profil nicht mit dem Gestell verschraubt. Das Profil wurde auf die Kante der Platte geschoben und im Rahmen wurden an passender Stelle Schrauben als Gegenlager eingedreht (für die Luxusausführung kann man kleine Haken nehmen). Durch die Spannung in der Platte, wird das Profil an die Schrauben gedrückt und hält dort sehr sicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mich mal wieder die Bastelwut packt, werde ich mir mal die Luxusversion bauen. Die Klappböcke gibt es z.B. auch aus Buche oder es werden selber schnell einige Leisten zurechtgesägt. Alu wäre auch noch eine Option. Dazu noch vernünftige Scharniere und klappbare Beine, damit man von unten beleuchten kann, schon hat man sehr preisgünstig einen Fototisch. 


Hier einmal der komplette Aufbau. Man erkennt deutlich, dass die Casio exilim den 2. Blitz ausgelöst hat. Ich hatte vergessen, den auszuschalten. 
Den Tisch habe ich provisorisch auf zwei Weinkisten gestellt, um auch von unten durchs Plexi beleuchten zu können. Der Plexibogen oben drüber ist zum Rumspielen. Ich wollte mal ausprobieren, wie das Licht wirkt und reflektiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einige meiner ersten Versuche, alle mit Plexitunnel. Mal wurde von außen an die Zimmerdecke geblitzt, mal von außen direkt am Tunnel (Globus). Der 1. Tacker wurde mit Blitz nur von unten ausgeleuchtet (war allerdings etwas zu stark). Der Tunnel reflektiert hier aber offensichtlich genug Licht von oben, kann man noch mit rumprobieren. Bei der 2. Dose wurde der Blitz in den Tunnel gehalten. Mit Dauerlicht von den Seiten und von unten habe ich auch noch rumgespielt (1. Dose, 2. Tacker, Objektiv und Anschlüsse). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die ersten Versuche, bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Verbesserungsvorschläge, auch zu den Bildern, sind willkommen.


LG


----------



## RazOr #2Low (23. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber auch ich hab im DSLR forrum rumgeschaut und dann den Thread zum Styrocube gefunden.
Ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eure Kisten aus KArten die von innen weiß ausgekleidet sind, dennoch gibt das Styropor das weiße Licht viel besser wieder. 
Allerdings werden die Objekte wohl nur mit richtig angeordneten entfesselten Blitzen gut ausgeleuchtet. ICh wuerde mir lieber für rund 5 € einen Styrocube basteln anstatt 40 eur für das Lichtzelt auszugeben.



Hier der Link zu dem Blog des Erfinders, vielen dank für die tolle Idee.

Der Styrocube - Produktfotografie für kleines Geld | sag-cheese.de


Werde sobald mein Canon Speedlite 430exII ankommt sofort Bilder mit meinem Styrocube nachreichen


----------



## exa (23. September 2011)

und was macht man dann ohne Blitzgerät???

mit normalen beleuchtungsmitteln wird man wohl die Struktur des Styropors erkennnen...


----------



## Plonk (23. September 2011)

Mit normalen Beleuchtungsmitteln hast du auch keine weichen Schatten. Die erreichst du beim Styrocube ja durch den indirekten Blitz. Styropor wirst du keins erkennen durch die Hohlkehle, eine sanfte Ausleuchtung ohne mind. einen Blitz+Fernauslöser (locker mal 100 Euro weg) wirst du aber nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## exa (23. September 2011)

Plonk schrieb:


> Mit normalen Beleuchtungsmitteln hast du auch keine weichen Schatten.


 
natürlich bekommt man weiche Schatten mit normalen Beleuchtungsmitteln hin, siehe meine Fotobox (bzw viele andere hier auch)... das einzige was nicht so leicht sein dürfte ist wirklich die Eleminierung von Schatten, da ein Blitzgerät nun mal "etwas" mehr Watt an lichtleistung raushaut, als gewöhnliche Beleuchtungsmittel...


----------



## Plonk (23. September 2011)

Ich hab selbst ne Fotobox, aber da stehen die Lampen neben dem Objekt und nicht nur davor. Ok Schatten sind weich, war schlecht ausgedrückt, allerdings hab ich dann nur (wenn ich keinen Blitz nutze der in der Box reflektiert) nur von vorne eine gute Ausleuchtung, hinten und seitlich werden sich deutliche Halbschatten abzeichnen, da du den Bereich nicht vernünftig ausgeleuchtet bekommst.

Ich will es anders formulieren: Wer keinen abnehmbaren Blitz hat ist mit der "normalen" Softbox/Hohlkehle und 2 Lampen besser beraten.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (23. September 2011)

ist etwas schwierig mit den Schatten, optimal ist schon so eine Box die Lichtdurchlässig ist, sodass man quasi von allen Seiten einfach ne Tageslichtlampe vorstellt falls kein entfesselter Blitz vorhanden ist.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (27. September 2011)

habe nun endlich mein equipment bekommen, und hier die ersten Ergebnisse. Bin zufrieden.


Ein Bild zeigt auch den Aufbau.


----------



## Senfgurke (27. September 2011)

sieht schon gut aus. Hast du es auch mal mit einem weißen bzw. hellen Papier versucht?
Das sollte besser funktionieren, denke ich


----------



## RazOr #2Low (27. September 2011)

nein noch nicht, hab den weißen Karton hier liegen aber noch keine Lust gehabt ihn auch passend zu schneiden. Mach ich morgen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos aus dem Styrocube :


----------



## Schiassomat (6. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, hab mir das Ganze hier mal durchgelesen und hab mir dann Inspiriert durch euch auch eine Fotobox gebastelt.

Voneweg möchte ich euch sagen dass ich der völlige Fotonoob bin also habt ein wenig nachsicht mit mir.

Hab leider keine Tageslichtlampe oder dergleichen und auch keine wirklich gute Kamera versuche aber das beste daraus zu machen.

Kamera hab ich diese hier.: Olympus VR-325 Digitalkamera 3 Zoll inkl. Tasche und: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

Und so schaut das Ganze aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dass ist das Ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde euch bitten die von mir gemachten Fotos ein wenig zu bewerten und möglicherweise ein paar Tip`s zu geben was ich aus der vorhandenen Hardware noch so raus holen kann.

edit.: Ich schaffe es irgenwie nicht den Rotton richtig abzulichten, könnte mir da jemand möglicherweise einen Tip geben?
Das Rot sollte normalerweise so ausschauen.
http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-color-x.htm

MFG


----------



## Taitan (6. Januar 2012)

Bei der Festplatte würd ich noch etwas länger belichten... vielleicht 2/3 bis 1 Blende länger... ausserdem sind da zwei Fingerabdrücke (?) auf dem Platter...das muss nicht sein...ebenso die Reflektion find ich persönlich nicht gut.... versuch mal ein weißes Papier so zu positionieren, dass die Reflektion verschwindet. 

Bei den Sleeves würd ich an der Farbkalibrierung oder dem Weißabgleich etwas drehen, damit die Farbe mit dem Original übereinstimmt. Ausserdem würd ich die Blende noch etwas mehr schließen, damit die Schärfentiefe zunimmt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Januar 2012)

Eine stärkere Lampe oder eine zusätzliche schräg von vorne oben um den Hintergrund auch hell zu halten. Der wird im oberen Bereich der Bilder ziemlich grau.


----------



## Schiassomat (7. Januar 2012)

@Taitan
Danke für dein Feedback, ja das mit den Fingerabdrücken und den Reflektionen hab ich nachher auch gesehen war mir aber am Anfang egal da es Anfangs nur darum ging dass ich etwas zum Ablichten habe und dass die Fotobox einigermassen funtioniert.
Aber in Zukunft werden Fingerabdrücke natürlich vermieden und die Reflektionsproblematik hat man ja auch nur bei der HDD da diese wie ein Spiegel wirkt und ich nicht vorhabe noch öfters defekte HDD`s ab zu lichten.
Zum Belichten, wie kann ich denn das bei meiner Kamera einstellen? Gibts da irgend eine andere Bezeichnung als Belichtung?
ISO hab ich schon auf 80 runter gestellt also beide Bilder wurden mit ISO 80 gemacht.
Hmmm Farbkalibrierung, ist genau das gleiche Thema wie Belichtung hab keine ahnung ob man das bei dieser Biligcam einstellen kann, werd ich mir heute noch mal gaaaanz genau anschauen.

@Autokiller677
Ebenfals danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Eine zweite Lampe wäre noch eine möglichkeit zum beseitigen des grauen bereichs oberhalb des Bildes hab mir aber eigentlich gedacht dass es schon fast zu viel ist da die Sleeves teilweise ziemlich stark glänzen bzw. reflecktieren.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2012)

Angeregt durch die letzten Beiträge, habe ich auch ein wenig herum experimentiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2012)

Die Bilder sind klasse 

aber sagt mal: is es bei euch auch so lahm, wenn ihr über die Bilder oben scrollt?

MfG


----------



## Schiassomat (7. Januar 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind klasse
> 
> aber sagt mal: is es bei euch auch so lahm, wenn ihr über die Bilder oben scrollt?
> 
> MfG


 
Könnte davon kommen dass jedes Bild 5 MB groß ist.

Hab jetzt eine zweite Schicht Papier drauf gelegt und nochmal so eine Lampe daneben gestellt, jetzt ist die Box um einiges besser und gleichmässiger ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. Januar 2012)

Ein sehr schöner Threat hier, habe jetzt mal alles durchgeguckt und muss sagen, das er viele Ideen bereitstellt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich hier so viele mit der Fotografie beschäftigen.


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch in der Zwischenzeit mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Januar 2012)

Ich will ja hier nicht Klugsch...... aber sollten wir nicht wieder BTT, ist ja kein Bilderthread sondern ein Fotoboxenthread.

Ich hab meine Bilder nur reingestellt um zu zeigen wie die Fotos mit der von mir gebauten Fotobox werden.

@senfgurke
deine Fotos sehen im Übrigen hammer aus, machst du das Beruflich?


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Januar 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> @senfgurke
> deine Fotos sehen im Übrigen hammer aus, machst du das Beruflich?


Danke, hört man immer gerne!
aber schön wärs


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Februar 2012)

Die Fotobox ist in der Papiertonne gelandet. Stattdessen habe ich mir einen Fototisch gebastelt. Hier das vorläufige Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (6. August 2013)

hier mal meine, letztens wieder vom Dachboden geholt


----------



## marvinj (18. Juni 2014)

RazOr #2Low schrieb:


> hier mal meine, letztens wieder vom Dachboden geholt


 Die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut, und ein eigenbau sollte auch nicht allzu schwer werden 
Wie hast du das mit dem Licht gemacht?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. Juni 2014)

Eigenbau kostete mich irgendwie 7 Euro noch was. Du bekommst alles nötige im Baumarkt 

Die Lichtquelle ist in meinem Fall ein Canon Speedlite 430 EXII, welches du unten rechts in der Ecke auf dem Foto sehen kannst.


----------



## marvinj (18. Juni 2014)

Krass 
Dann mach ich mich die Tage mal auf den Weg in den Baumarkt 
Wow, die leuchtet aber erstaunlich gut aus


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. Juni 2014)

du weißt, das dass ein BLitzgerät ist ? Das erste Foto ist lediglich genau dann geschossen worden von mir, als der Blitz genau ausgelöst hat  Deshalb ist in dieser kurzen Zeit der gesamte Cube komplett ausgeleuchtet


----------



## marvinj (19. Juni 2014)

Jap das sieht man, ich mein so sieht ja keine Lampe aus


----------

